# Any good slab bluegill lakes?



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Looking for a good bluegill lake around Vinton, Jackson, Ross county areas. Headed down this weekend. Thinking about Ross, hammertown, snowden, hope. keepers not dink population. thanks


----------



## J-Dubs (Jan 8, 2005)

I catch good numbers of large bluegills at snowden, I regularly throw 7 inchers back.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks. hitting snowden tomorrow and logan on friday.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

My choice would be Lake Hope I bait fish for gills and out of Logan, Burr Oak I get much bigger at Hope and in numbers also


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

All are good areas to bluegill fish. Let us know how you do.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

we only made it to snowden. no keepers, biggest were a couple 7-8 inches and one 6 or 7 inch perch. I brought 1/32 bowed hook jigs with live crickets and a lil mini purple metal flake tube with 2 danglee's. The tube was less than a quarter inch. i would put the cricket on and tip the back end with tube to hold cricket. Drop to bottom and jig it sideways. lots of little ones. Sometimes just use the tube. All of them put up a fight. found several active gill beds. 
Found an old fellow, way in the back slaying channel cat. They bigger ones he had were 15 to 25 inch. but he kept every 10 to 12 incher too. Had 30 he said. Said he was doing better yesterday and kept 50. Wonder what dinner was buying all those... not conservative at all. 

Used to fish Hope in the 90's and slay the crappie. Hope to get my dad there this fall for old time sake. Was nice and clear back then.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Believe the limit on catfish is 6 per day.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes,on bodies of water under 700 acres,the limit is 6. Snowden is 675 so it it 6. Over 700 is no limit. We all have phone and ability to get odnr number off website. It is in my contact list!


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

ive never catfished, never had an interest or paid any attention to them. never look at the limits for them. never thought about that.


----------

